# Ducora top coat



## Shades (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi folks :wave:

I had a quick search on here but couldn't find anything to help me. So I'm gonna ask the question and see what happens.

Has anyone used the Ducora top coat stuff? If so what was your results like and is it worth it? Also is there anywhere it's easily bought from?
In my eyes, it's expensive but there are dearer ones on the market. So need to get some feedback on users and their own experiences please.

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Never heard of it mate, any links so we can have a look


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks US based - doubt its over here. Not sure why its posted in the Eco section?


----------



## Shades (Aug 20, 2015)

chongo said:


> Never heard of it mate, any links so we can have a look


Here's a link: http://www.ducora.com/index.php/why-topcoat/recreational-residential-applications/automobile



Bigpikle said:


> looks US based - doubt its over here. Not sure why its posted in the Eco section?


It is USA based and the reason why I posted it in here was because I didn't know where to post it and as it's water based thought it would be better in here and hopefully be talking about it :thumb:


----------

